# Anchor worms



## Yuz618 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi i have a couple of mollies and a guppy with anchor worms. what's the best way to treat them?. I tried medicince andi read in other places you have to remove them. where as other places I read said you need to give them a salt water bath? so what is the best way to help them?


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

I've personnally never delt with anchor worms, but my friend tried a combo of adding a bit of salt water and standard ich med. 
Worked pretty well, the worms were gone in a few days.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Anchorworms are rare in aquaria unless it is brought by an infested fish. Use tweezers when removing them and be sure to grip the tweezers to as close to the parasite's head as possible. The head is embedded on the fish's skin. Use salt in the aquarium to prevent secondary infections such as fungus. Note that the areas where the parasites were removed will be prone to infections hence the recommendation for salt.

Other treatments:
1. Potassium permanganate dip at 100mg/2.5 gallons of water
Be careful not to overdose.

2. Salt dip

3. Formalin dip at 2 to 4 ml Formalin/2.5 gallons of water for 30 minutes The fish may lose equilibrium and must immediately be transferred to clean, fresh water.

4. Modern antiparasitics (such as Disco-worm, Fluke tabs, and Clout, Sera Cyprinopur)
Metriphonate can also be used.


----------

